# Qualification for Massage therapist



## katzzz (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can help with info. here.

I am a Shiatsu practitioner with 7 years of experience. I am also a US certified massage therapist. I am now planning to move to Italy and was wondering if I could continue my profession without having Italian qualification.

I live now in Germany, and here, as long as you do "wellness massage" (I guess it means "relaxation therapy"), in which you do not diagnose or treat any medical ailment, you do not need any qualification whatsoever. Most of Thai massage people, or foreign trained massage therapists are operating under this title.

I was wondering if it is the case in Italy as well?

Thanks in advance with any info.!


----------

